# Should a wrap look like this ?



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

A mate of mine had just had this roof wrapped in gloss black (it's not a GT-R). It's clearly supposed to look like it's been painted, but whilst it's smooth to the touch, the finish has that orange peel effect which is he not best pleased about. The place that's done it says that will disappear once it gets some sun on it. 

Now, he had it out for an hour in the sun yesterday and he says it has improved (I've only seen it post sun today, so I'll have to take his word for that) but it still looks pretty poor to me.

So, is that normal for a gloss wrap ? Or is the place that did it telling him a load of cobblers ?

My main reason for asking is that I'm thinking of a gloss wrap, but if it does not look like it's been painted I won't be bothering.


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

snuffy said:


> A mate of mine had just had this roof wrapped in gloss black (it's not a GT-R). It's clearly supposed to look like it's been painted, but whilst it's smooth to the touch, the finish has that orange peel effect which is he not best pleased about. The place that's done it says that will disappear once it gets some sun on it.
> 
> Now, he had it out for an hour in the sun yesterday and he says it has improved (I've only seen it post sun today, so I'll have to take his word for that) but it still looks pretty poor to me.
> 
> ...


Got some pictures mate? a buddy of mine does this for a living so I could show him the pics and ask him what he thinks about it.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

A wrap will never look like paint but looks exactly what it is - vinyl stuck on a car. I think you're expecting a bit much hoping for a perfect finish on something such as this.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Gloss does get an orange peel effect Matt/satin will be smooth


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

it shouldn't look crap though.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Here we are:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

It's the way it reflects the light as you can see:


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I would say thats normal? its never going to be flat like paint. Why I could never have a wrapped car as my OCD would kill me


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

looks normal to me, a wrap is never going to have the same finish as paint.. particularly gloss wraps. Matte/Satin wraps are less obvious


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That doesn't surprise me.

With all the hassle, cost and upkeep of having two cars wrapped three times, I would really not be doing the wrapping thing again.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks fine to me.

You can't expect it to have the depth of shine of a proper painted surface with a proper lacquered finish.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies. If that's what a gloss wrap looks like then I think I'll give it a miss as to me it looks shite. I did not realise gloss would look so plasticity. Good job my mate has his done first.


----------



## Rob H (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah as said looks fine.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

You can buff the orange peel out of a wrap to a degree.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

people must be crazy paying so much money for a sticker on their cars but thats just my personal view however it does look a bit crap in that 1st picture


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah that looks normal enough for a wrap to me.

I've seen a lot worse. To be honest wrapping a car is always awful looking.


----------



## CJSMITH2014 (Nov 15, 2014)

ive had mine wrapped in x2 colours and never had any major issues that wern't human error on installation. Touch wood all good


----------



## G35_Infiniti (Jun 5, 2016)

It can also easily very much depend on the quality of the material you get.... some shops use cheap Chinese made wraps that look like crap, and most likely will rip your clear coat off when taken off due to the cheap glue they use.

So it's the same as paint, if you want a good quality wrap you have to make sure quality wrap is being used. And it has to be a reputable shop as well that's just as important. 
I have a good quality Canadian made gloss black wrap sitting in my garage and it literally looks like paint, no orange peel anywhere. 

And to all you guys in here knocking vinyl wrapping, it's a bit too ignorant don't you think, because clearly you didn't get it done right by the right people.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm told the car in question is wrapped in 3M wrap, which as far as I know is considered to be very high quality. It seems the place that did it may well be redoing it for him.


----------



## CJSMITH2014 (Nov 15, 2014)

snuffy said:


> I'm told the car in question is wrapped in 3M wrap, which as far as I know is considered to be very high quality. It seems the place that did it may well be redoing it for him.


yeah the 3m stuff is the better one on the market. get what you pay for end of the day


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

G35_Infiniti said:


> And to all you guys in here knocking vinyl wrapping, it's a bit too ignorant don't you think, because clearly you didn't get it done right by the right people.


To be fair, some of us did get it done by the right people.
But they farmed it off to a cheap firm in order to earn a lot out of the job as charged "GT-R specialist" price of around £2,000 4 years ago...

You may get what you pay for, but sometimes you don't.
You get the pee taken out of you as the firm wants to earn ££££.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

The more I talk to people and read about wrapping companies, the more I dislike the while idea. It seems like they are all dodgy and half of them don't know what they are doing or don't care.


----------

